# New - Struggling but hopeful



## Tempest (Sep 19, 2019)

Hi everyone,

I'm new here and trying to learn how to use my Gaggia Classic. I'm trying to accept that I'm stuck in that regard until I can afford a better grinder, which is disappointing.

I started drinking coffee in my native Canada, where I enjoyed a Tim Hortons filter coffee, as we call it a double double. Two cream, two sugar. When I moved to the UK and filter coffee wasn't the commonly available option I started drinking lattes with two sugar and have since learned to like my lattes with just the coffee and milk.

Starting to accept that I might even learn to love a good shot of espresso once I learned to make it properly but we're back to that pay to play problem I can't solve yet above haha.

Anyway it costs nothing to hang out and try to learn in the mean time. I'm fairly mechanically minded but scared of breaking my new machine so maybe while I wait I will take it all apart and give it a good clean, as it's a 2008 the person owned from new but he didn't seem to think that descaling was that important, done a few times in life but not on any sort of schedule. I am a perfectionist so things I try to do I usually keep chasing until I crack them so we'll see what happens.


----------



## Michael87 (Sep 20, 2019)

Hello

You're in a similar situation as me, I just picked up a 2nd hand Gaggia Classic also from 2008. Would be interested to know how you get on with the teardown, mine has been descaled recently but I'll have to do it sooner or later myself. The youtube videos make it look quite easy, but I normally make some kind of rookie error that shakes my confidence on these mechanical things (strip a screwhead, overtighten something, snap something...).


----------



## Tempest (Sep 19, 2019)

Michael87 said:


> Hello
> 
> You're in a similar situation as me, I just picked up a 2nd hand Gaggia Classic also from 2008. Would be interested to know how you get on with the teardown, mine has been descaled recently but I'll have to do it sooner or later myself. The youtube videos make it look quite easy, but I normally make some kind of rookie error that shakes my confidence on these mechanical things (strip a screwhead, overtighten something, snap something...).


 I trained as a mechanic in 2005 but gave up the shop work by 2010 as not for me. I'm pretty comfortable with tools and DIY but everything is smaller and just different on small appliances. Gives me anxiety. I want to fit my silvia wand and check the t stats first. Stuff around the house always seems to get back burnered this time of year but winter is coming I guess lol.

I've talked my other half round to letting me have a decent used grinder so that's a hurtle down. He who dies with the most money still dies so yolo. Just to find one now.

Will deffo report back after descale with how it went. Was going to be this weekend but the last hurrah of good weather killed that plan in favour of sitting out with a pint.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Tempest said:


> I trained as a mechanic in 2005 but gave up the shop work by 2010 as not for me. I'm pretty comfortable with tools and DIY but everything is smaller and just different on small appliances. Gives me anxiety. I want to fit my silvia wand and check the t stats first. Stuff around the house always seems to get back burnered this time of year but winter is coming I guess lol.
> I've talked my other half round to letting me have a decent used grinder so that's a hurtle down. He who dies with the most money still dies so yolo. Just to find one now.
> Will deffo report back after descale with how it went. Was going to be this weekend but the last hurrah of good weather killed that plan in favour of sitting out with a pint.


The espresso shop does a decent service kit which includes new stats & there are plenty visa on YouTube to help you. Just label the wires well (so you know where they go back) & take loads of pics.


----------



## Tempest (Sep 19, 2019)

ashcroc said:


> Tempest said:
> 
> 
> > I trained as a mechanic in 2005 but gave up the shop work by 2010 as not for me. I'm pretty comfortable with tools and DIY but everything is smaller and just different on small appliances. Gives me anxiety. I want to fit my silvia wand and check the t stats first. Stuff around the house always seems to get back burnered this time of year but winter is coming I guess lol.
> ...


 That's where it starts and then you're buying pid kits and broke again. I'm blaming the poor Classic when the issue is likely the preground bean and the operator ?.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Tempest said:


> That's where it starts and then you're buying pid kits and broke again. I'm blaming the poor Classic when the issue is likely the preground bean and the operator .


While one of the more expensive mods, a PID will improve the machine the most. I'd definitely be looking at getting a grinder first though.


----------



## Tempest (Sep 19, 2019)

ashcroc said:


> Tempest said:
> 
> 
> > That's where it starts and then you're buying pid kits and broke again. I'm blaming the poor Classic when the issue is likely the preground bean and the operator
> ...


 Definitely working on it. My kitchen is 6 by 7 so it needs to be small and budget says second hand to get anything good enough. Looked at a cheap super jolly but I think the size makes it untenable for my kitchen and needs of one or two shots a day.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Tempest said:


> Definitely working on it. My kitchen is 6 by 7 so it needs to be small and budget says second hand to get anything good enough. Looked at a cheap super jolly but I think the size makes it untenable for my kitchen and needs of one or two shots a day.


I have similar problems & find the mignon a good compact pairing for the Classic (or Tebe in my case). Think there was a couple in the for sale section recently, don't know if they've sold yet.


----------



## Tempest (Sep 19, 2019)

Everything I've seen in for sale has been way out of my price range to press. I have gone back several pages and nothing is suitable yet. I'll keep watching and it'll come along eventually.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

A lot as usual depends on budget. Height on many of them can be reduced by changing the hopper to a smaller one so in some ways that aspect depends on what height is available. I have been told by some one who sells glass hopper that the fitting on many are the same but don't know if that is true. 2 styles are around one usually mentioned for the mazzer mini and the other for larger Eureka grinders.  Though eats more budget when they are fitted.

Footprints vary in size. Some argue that their isn't that much difference across the board other than height.

John

-


----------



## Tempest (Sep 19, 2019)

ajohn said:


> A lot as usual depends on budget. Height on many of them can be reduced by changing the hopper to a smaller one so in some ways that aspect depends on what height is available. I have been told by some one who sells glass hopper that the fitting on many are the same but don't know if that is true. 2 styles are around one usually mentioned for the mazzer mini and the other for larger Eureka grinders.  Though eats more budget when they are fitted.
> 
> Footprints vary in size. Some argue that their isn't that much difference across the board other than height.
> 
> ...


 I quite fancy a Eureka Mignon just because I really like the aesthetic and it would fit my kitchen. Plus they're quite petite. Most of them go out of my price range and I'm a bit worried everything I've read is avoid anything without conical burrs but people would rate the Mignon higher than the one I have already being shipped which is based on a Solis 166 with conical burrs even though the Mignon has flat burrs. It's a very confusing minefield.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Conic are reckoned to give a different taste to flat but it's like comparing apples and oranges on the basis that they are fruit but could be more like comparing species of eating apples. Size of the burrs also comes into it, bigger in both cases is said to be better. Small conical burr grinders are usually dismissed as being hopeless. Having used one I wouldn't go that far. They can make decent coffee and some are probably better than others.

I have a modified Solis. Altered to make it grind one step finer. Done out of curiosity as I happened on one that was very cheap. It just about reaches the espresso range. What I found is that it grinds cleanly and didn't clog. Also when I weighed beans in very similar weights came out. Didn't use it much but kept it in case I ever feel like using filter or a french press.

I think most people would say go for flat. Me too maybe with some riders like not too small in respect to burr size. The Mignon is well regarded as it's solidly built and easy to adjust. It's been upgraded and more models added. I understand the earlier version was known for clumping grounds but were still popular.

A lot of people eventually finish up weighing a dose of beans into a grinder to get the correct weight. They may do this by buying a grinder with a doser on it, removing that and carving one of these up to replace it and create a funnel

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/401837821199

End result is like this






The thing generating a puff of air to blow the grinds out is a rubber camera lens hood. The brass flap or even other bits and pieces might not be added. It's an option and there are a number of makes grinder about and ones with dosers are always cheaper. Ebay is a good place to look but there is a risk that motor bearings may need replacing and or burrs clapped out. It's best to have part worn burrs.

The "dream" grinder has an electronic dose timer. I did use a grinder this way for about 6 months always with the same bean in it. Biggest problem was while the grinder was settling down. Then it needed periodical adjustments. I went for maintaining a very accurate dose. Some say ok it will vary. Really what is acceptable depends on how much taste changes.

If you state a budget people can probably give you some idea of what you can probably get but you may have to wait to find it,

John

-


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Tempest said:


> I quite fancy a Eureka Mignon just because I really like the aesthetic and it would fit my kitchen. Plus they're quite petite. Most of them go out of my price range and I'm a bit worried everything I've read is avoid anything without conical burrs but people would rate the Mignon higher than the one I have already being shipped which is based on a Solis 166 with conical burrs even though the Mignon has flat burrs. It's a very confusing minefield.


 At the price range you are working at don't over fuss in burrs type. Small felt , lol meant flat ..burrs are not comparable to large conical. Get something that suits your needs and in your price range


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

I had a Eureka Mignonette for many years. It was very easy to live with and you could get a decent espresso from it. It's a solid starting point. I would definitely buy on again.

Next, I put Super Jolly 64mm (I think that's right) burrs in Mazzer Mini E. Not a big jump in taste but some progress.

I guess from there the logical move would be the Niche but in my case to get into conical at a diameter worth getting required a big investment.


----------

